# Job offer for Brazilian on Dresden - IT



## Papael (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm the owner of a small IT company here on Brazil and received a job offer from a company in Dresden, as a Senior Support Engineer (Networking).

I have several certifications and 15+ years of experience (I;m 36yo) and passed all tests and interviews.

The offer I've received have the following terms (some of them I don't even know what it is):

Working hoursn average 40 hours per week (maybe taking shifts)

Compensation & Benefits:
- Fixed annual salary: EUR 38.688,00 Brutto (the minimum wage for IT workers apply for Blue Card)
- Performance-related bonus: EUR 3.224,00 Brutto (start of entitlement after the training and introductory period of six months)
Total Compensation: EUR 41.912,00 Brutto

Additional Benefits after the training and introdutory period:

- We offer our employees a supplementary benefit to the company pension insurance (I don't know what they mean)
- We grant payments to employees' savings schemes up to EUR 40,00 per month (I don't have any idea)

Trainings: costs of training measures are taken over by the company. Details are regulated in a separate contract.

Leave entitlement: 25 working days per year (plus agreement to close usually between Christmas and New Year)

Further benefits:
- Special offers on products and services from our nationwide network of partner companies. 
- Additional paid leave (wedding day, birth of your child, loss of close family relatives) 
- Participation in sports activities / leisuretime groups as well as health offers

I really don't know much about the "German Way" of negotiating and bargaining, because I think the offer is not bad (if I understood it), and maybe have some opportunities for career growth, but I think the compensations are a bit low for living there (assuming I'm married and have a 17 yo daughter at University in Brazil [she will stay here for a while, and maybe reunite with us later, as she doesn't speaks english or german).

I need to answer, but I think, with all my qualifications and expertise (besides my money needs), I need to ask for a bit larger wage, but I don't know how it's seem by german companies.

Is it possible to live in Dresden with the offered wage (married, one daughter on Brazil)?

Can anyone try to clarify the offer terms?

Any additional tip?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, and possibly most importantly - did you apply for this job in any way? Have you spoken to anyone there? (Skype interview, telephone interview, face to face interview either in Germany or in Brazil?) If not, then I very much suspect this is a scam.

Frankly, the salary offer is (as you say) the minimum for a European Blue Card, so does not seem to be tailored to you or your qualifications. And all of the so-called "benefits" are simply German labor law requirements (vacation time, savings plan, "additional paid leave", etc.).

Proceed with EXTREME caution here. The offer does not appear to be legit and the next step will most likely be to ask you for money for "processing fees" or something like that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

A few things: 

The only voluntary 'benefits' I can see are the company pension scheme (in addition to the mandatory state one) and the savings scheme contributions (I assume they mean vermögenswirksame Leistungen = you pay a certain monthly amount into a special account, they match your contribution. Money is not accessible for years, usually this is used to save up for a deposit on a house or similar.) 

25 days paid leave is more than the minimum required by law but it really is just average.

Having your daughter join you in Germany long term after she turns 18 might be very difficult.


----------



## Papael (Mar 26, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> First of all, and possibly most importantly - did you apply for this job in any way? Have you spoken to anyone there? (Skype interview, telephone interview, face to face interview either in Germany or in Brazil?) If not, then I very much suspect this is a scam.
> 
> Frankly, the salary offer is (as you say) the minimum for a European Blue Card, so does not seem to be tailored to you or your qualifications. And all of the so-called "benefits" are simply German labor law requirements (vacation time, savings plan, "additional paid leave", etc.).
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Yes, I've applied for this job and I had several interviews by videoconference and phone with many people from the company.

I've already met one of the company's directors in person at a congress and he interviewed me by videoconference.

My qualifications exceed the requested by the job, and the company can use it on other areas, like projects and engineering, besides of Support Services.

So, bargaining for better compensations seems OK in germany? Here in Brazil it's a must.

To live in Dresden, with a wife and, maybe, a 18 yo daughter, how much, on average, is needed for a comfortable life?

Best regards,


----------



## Papael (Mar 26, 2016)

ALKB said:


> A few things:
> 
> The only voluntary 'benefits' I can see are the company pension scheme (in addition to the mandatory state one) and the savings scheme contributions (I assume they mean vermögenswirksame Leistungen = you pay a certain monthly amount into a special account, they match your contribution. Money is not accessible for years, usually this is used to save up for a deposit on a house or similar.)
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Thanks for your answers!

So all offers are the minimum required by the German Labor Law... Including the wage...

So, maybe it's OK for me to ask for more and see what happens.

As I asked before, how much, on average, is needed to live in Dresden comfortably?

Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Papael said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> ...


Well, they are not obliged to offer a pension scheme or contribute to a savings scheme. Or give you more than the minimum paid leave, although less than 25 working days would be really unusual for a skilled position.

I can't comment on whether the salary is adequate. It is sufficient to apply for a BlueCard which has a lot of advantages over a regular work permit (dependents don't need to show foreign language skills and get the right to work, among other things).

Have you checked similar offers on the big job portals?


----------

